# water feature unde rconstruction!!!



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well.... after wallowing around in a minefield of indecision and procastination I started on the water feature in my garden railway yesterday....." border=0> 
Dug out the pond and shaped the rivers again since it's been about 9 months and 25" of rain since the last attempt. Then figured out I needed some glue and a bigger pond liner than I had on hand /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif" border=0> so.... it's off to town.....: 
and what do you know 2 hours and $150 later... I've got the material.... now it's back to the ranch and.... well now the AC's on the fritz /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif" border=0> and the Dish system has lost it's mind /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif" border=0> so......after an hour and half on the phone with Dish /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif" border=0> I finally get back out to the hole and start putting liner and PVC in... got all but the last 12 feet of the river done.... but the rest will have to wait till Thursday now with other commitments and business at hand.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif" border=0> 
But to be honest I'm not sure I like the look of the PVC /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif" border=0>.... too many folds and wrinkles......maybe I need to get the rock laid out on the edges and just look at it a day or two before I fill it... I just have this ..."that's not right"...kind of feeling about the way it looks right now......so more to come... 
Oh yeah if you need black foam, or seal tape AZPonds.com has the best prices I've found on the internet and good service too! Ordered a case of 12 oz. cansof black foam ($79.99 wher most places have it at 12.97 a can), free shipping for the case lot (12 cans) and it arrived in 5 days UPS ground, the seal tape got here in 4 days shipping monday after my Saturday order... " border=0> 
Pictures by Friday.... maybe with water running in the streams 
Mark


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Once you decide that you're set and happy with how it's laid out, it's easy enough to work out the wrinkles while filling the pond. Simply stand in the bottom and tuck in all the folds in the wrinkles. The water pressure will keep them there. If not, a strategically placed rock here and there will help coax it along. As for the rocks on the edge, I'd wait until the pond is full beore doing that as the water will tend to draw the liner down into the pond a little as it's weight settles into the crevaces. 

Mark


----------



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

MarkPerr -- Yeah... the water will lay the creases down. We got 1.58" or rain and hail last night and the pond is nearly full!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif So now I have to wait for the garden to dry to finish the stream bed runs. Oh well, we need the rain for the pastures and I'll never complain about rain!! 

Mark


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

You can always line the river and pond with stone/boulders. Thats how I do all my ponds.


----------



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason -- 
my intention is to do just that! We live about 1500 feet from a small west Texas river that has a lot of limestone rock available for me from 1/4" to 4'(about the biggest my tractor will handle) with flints and sand stone mixed in. 

I plan to use the sand stone which is flat mostly thin layered stone for the water falls and riffles, and the flints and limestone for general decoration/directional flows./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif 

Mark


----------

